# Vincent at agility :)



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We've been learning some foundation agility at class and Vincent can be 'sent away' and come back over 2 'jumps' (he's not allowed to jump because he's only 9 months! He'll be allowed to do it once he's over 12 months  )

Here's a link to the class facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/WaggaWuffins/123960610972841 

He got a little distracted once he got to his send away spot, there was a bouncy spaniel nearby!

Anyone in Manchester area thinking of going to a class Jane at WaggaWuffins is amazing  

I'm very proud of him and hoping this is the start of something amazing, I would love to do agility with him once he's old enough  Cockapoos are the best!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Lucky you, Ruth  I have been trying to get into classes for ages, finally starting with Izzy next week - I think it may become a bit addictive....


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Lucky you, Ruth  I have been trying to get into classes for ages, finally starting with Izzy next week - I think it may become a bit addictive....


It's very satisfying seeing them get it! We're trying flyball, but Vincent doesn't like to catch!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sounds great Ruth, glad you are both enjoying it.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow that was really good bess him!

I dont understand this no jumping rule ,Buddy jumps over things all over the house and when out for walks alot higher then the jumps for adult dogs!
I can understand if its a very small dog i suppose.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Wow that was really good bess him!
> 
> I dont understand this no jumping rule ,Buddy jumps over things all over the house and when out for walks alot higher then the jumps for adult dogs!
> I can understand if its a very small dog i suppose.


it's to do with bone development, apparently they can damage their bones so most centres don't allow dog under 12 months to jump! Vincent jumps ALL the time! I guess it's liability, you don't want someone coming along and blaming a dog centre that their dog has damaged bones or something.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done that sounds great, I think Dudley would love agility, I have a kids play tunnel that he zooms through (although he does stop to eat it from the inside sometimes!!) I do worry about the not jumping though as we have some small walls in the garden that he is always scrabbling onto and jumping off and I worry he could damage his bones.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Well done that sounds great, I think Dudley would love agility, I have a kids play tunnel that he zooms through (although he does stop to eat it from the inside sometimes!!) I do worry about the not jumping though as we have some small walls in the garden that he is always scrabbling onto and jumping off and I worry he could damage his bones.


I think it's about reducing it where you can, as long as he's not jumping over everything he should be fine


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Rufini said:


> it's to do with bone development, apparently they can damage their bones so most centres don't allow dog under 12 months to jump! Vincent jumps ALL the time! I guess it's liability, you don't want someone coming along and blaming a dog centre that their dog has damaged bones or something.


Yea i can well imgine they dont want to get sued.

Forgot to say Vincent's send away is fab!


----------

